# Which is the Bondo I want for easy sanding?



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

At Walmart they have Ultimate, Proffessional and Glass reinforced. Which is the easiest to sand, best?


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

i would go to a carquest or napa auto parts store and buy Evercoat Rage Gold body filler


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

AzGrower said:


> i would go to a carquest or napa auto parts store and buy Evercoat Rage Gold body filler


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

A little tip about sanding bondo, if you don't already know.... Get yourself a "rasp" file, one that is flat on one side and half round on the other, and right before it hardens(pay attention to it) go after it with the rasp and remove 90% of the stuff you would spend hours sanding... then do minor fill work to cover and smooth imperfections... 

Please disreguard if you already know this...


----------



## Quiet_Vette (Jan 11, 2008)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> A little tip about sanding bondo, if you don't already know.... Get yourself a "rasp" file, one that is flat on one side and half round on the other, and right before it hardens(pay attention to it) go after it with the rasp and remove 90% of the stuff you would spend hours sanding... then do minor fill work to cover and smooth imperfections...
> 
> Please disreguard if you already know this...



That's a great tip actually. I have done my fare share of body work and HATE sanding. I meet a lot of people that do not know that tip.

Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

anything is easy to sand if you have the right sandpaper.

24 40 60 80 100 grit should all be in your sandpaper draw.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

60ndown said:


> anything is easy to sand if you have the right sandpaper.
> 
> 24 40 60 80 100 grit should all be in your sandpaper draw.


This is true, but, when you rasp it, you don't end up wearing or breathing it, or getting it all over the shop...


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> This is true, but, when you rasp it, you don't end up wearing or breathing it, or getting it all over the shop...


green stage 

any evercoat product would be a good choice, however my choice is the rage Gold its easy to sand(x10 better than bondo) and works great. If i had a bigger budget id probably get the rage Extreme. i hear it sands x20 better than bondo, hard to imagine  .


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

filler500 from tap plastics is my filler of choice. But if you can find rage gold cheaper or more easily available, I'd take that also.


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> A little tip about sanding bondo, if you don't already know.... Get yourself a "rasp" file, one that is flat on one side and half round on the other, and right before it hardens(pay attention to it) go after it with the rasp and remove 90% of the stuff you would spend hours sanding... then do minor fill work to cover and smooth imperfections...
> 
> Please disreguard if you already know this...


This is an awsome tip - one even alot of body guys don't know about. 

There is something we use called "Icing" at my dad's shop, it is white and is extremely easy to work with/sand down. I'll try and find out who makes it...


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

X3 on the Rage Gold..

Here is a good how too page..
http://fiberglassforums.com/index.php


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Green Stage is one of the Ten Commandments over on fiberglass.com

NAPA Ultra Lightweight filler(the one with the astronaut on the can) is almost as good as Rage Gold but MUCH cheaper. I have no problems with but it. It has a blue tint to it.


----------



## Quiet_Vette (Jan 11, 2008)

GlasSman said:


> Green Stage is one of the Ten Commandments over on fiberglass.com
> 
> NAPA Ultra Lightweight filler(the one with the astronaut on the can) is almost as good as Rage Gold but MUCH cheaper. I have no problems with but it. It has a blue tint to it.



X2 - I have really liked that stuff when we got it on a whim for a custom project and ended up really liking it. Affordable and easy to work with.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

X3 on the Rage Gold..

Here is a good how too page..
http://fiberglassforums.com/index.php


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

It's nice finding those hidden gems that have 95% of the performance of the proven higher priced items.


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

I found Icing at NAPA. On some NASCA model car making forum (freaks) they said 'you can cut the stuff down 1/4" in 6 strokes with 80 grit'. I will make my decision after work today. I may go with NAPA Ultralite filler. Will see.


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

I ended going with '3M light body filler'. I got it at NAPA for $13 a gallon. It cuts plenty quick.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Icing is a putty meant for use after the main filler work.

Rage Gold is good...but you can save some money and use Z-Grip. Z-Grip has about 90% of the performance of Rage but costs a lot less. But if you are going all out, skip the Rage Gold and go straight for the Rage Extreme- it sands easier than Icing.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

you can also add in some Evercoat Liquid Honey to make the body filler spread easier, so there arent as many pits/craters. Also, one thing to remember when using body filler is how you apply it. Make sure to use the plastic spreaders and really spread it out, even if you need to do more than one coat. Putting large globs on with a flathead screwdriver is not going to leave you with a desirable result (not saying you did, but just a general advice tip). I try to limit my use of body filler to areas with less than 1/16 filling requirement. Whenever I fabricate the piece I am working on, I try to get as close to that as possible. If you ever need to fill a larger gape (hee hee, I like that word) you can use Kitty Hair, which is a fiberglass reinforced body filler. This is generally harder to manipulate due to the larger fibers in it, however again here you can use Liquid Honey to thin the product out for ease in applying it.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

I love Z-grip. I also like filler500 from tap. Those are both my staples.


----------



## miztahsparklez (Jan 11, 2006)

I also use the poly based filler from tap. pretty decent id say.


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

Glassman- I couldn't find the 'NAPA Ultra Lightweight filler(the one with the astronaut on the can)'. I even had them check their catolog.


----------

